# Anglerdemo 2.0 Newsletter - Ganz nach den Motto:  „Lauter und Größer“



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

Newsletter/Pressemeldung












*Anglerdemo 2.0 am 17. Juni 2017 in 
Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn 
Ganz nach den Motto:  „Lauter und Größer“ ​*
Frau  Bundesministerin  Barbara Hendricks  hat  verkündet, dass  die Angelverbote  eingeführt  werden.  Die Politik hat den Protest der Akteure und Unternehmen aus dem Angelsport und Angeltourismus  wahrgenommen  und auch  die  Verbotszone  nochmalig reduziert,  jedoch  ist  dies  für  die Betroffenen  weiterhin  kein  tragfähiger Kompromiss.  Eine  nachvollziehbare wissenschaftliche Begründung über die Störung  der  Schutzgüter  durch  Angler liegt nach wie vor nicht vor. 
Aus diesem Grund haben Akteure und Unternehmen  als  nächste  Aktion  die Anglerdemo  2.0“  ins  Leben  gerufen. 
Das  Motto  wird:  „Lauter  und  Größer“ sein  und  der  Angeltourismus  am  17. Juni 2017 bildlich zu Grabe getragen. 
Hierzu  findet  am  17.  Juni  2017  in Heiligenhafen,  direkt  am  Fischereihafen,  eine  Kundgebung  statt.  Der Beginn  ist  - wie  könnte  es  anders  sein - um „fünf vor zwölf“. 
Um 12.00 Uhr wird für  eine  Minute  das  öffentliche  Leben im  Hafen  von  Heiligenhafen  und Umgebung  für  eine  Schweigeminute ruhen.  Die  Schweigeminute  endet durch ein langes Signal von den in den Häfen liegenden Schiffen. 
Anschließend  wird  die  Kundgebung mit  Rednern  aus  Politik,  Tourismus  und Wissenschaft  fortgesetzt.  Zudem  zieht um  12.30  Uhr  ein  Trauermarsch  durch Heiligenhafen und trägt einen Sarg als Symbol  -  begleitet  von  Trauermusik.
Um  15.00  Uhr  startet  dann  der Bootskonvoi  im  Fehmarnsund.  Der Ablauf  erfolgt  analog  zu  der  Planung für  den  22.  April  2017.  Im  Rahmen dieses  Bootskonvois  wird  eine Seebestattung durchgeführt und nach einem  abschließenden  Foto  an  der Fehmarnsundbrücke  wird  der  Konvoi offiziell aufgelöst. 

Anmeldungen  für  den  Bootskonvoi werden  unter  
anglerdemo@online.de 
entgegen genommen. 

Weitere Informationen finden Sie unter 
www.wassertourismus-sh.de/angeln 
www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo/ 






Das  Bundesamt  für  Naturschutz  (BfN) bescheinigt  dem  Schutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt  auf  seiner  Homepage eine  *„konstante  und  gute  Umweltbedingung“*  und  das,  obwohl  dort bereits  seit  mehreren  Jahrzehnten  die Freizeitfischerei aktiv betrieben  wird. 
Insbesondere  auch  unter  der Berücksichtigung,  der  Tatsache,  dass sich  in  den  letzten  Jahren  die  Anzahl der Fahrgäste auf den Angelkuttern im Fehmarnbelt  halbiert  hat,  kann  man mit  logischen  Menschenverstand davon  ausgehen,  dass  durch  die Freizeitfischerei keine Beeinträchtigung des Schutzgebietes ausgeht. 

Das  BfN  führt  weiterhin  aus: 
 „Forscher entdeckten  jüngst  in  allen Großgruppen  Arten,  die  Jahre  bzw. Jahrzehnte  nicht  mehr  in  der  Ostsee Großteil  der  in  der  Roten  Liste  der gefährdeten  Arten  der  deutschen Ostsee  aufgeführten  Benthosorganismen  im  Schutzgebiet nachgewiesen werden“. 

*Soll  ein  effektiver  Schutz  dieses intakten  Gebietes  etwa  nur  mit  einem sinnlosen  Angelverbot  realisiert werden? 

Müssen hunderte von Arbeitsplätzen in den  strukturschwachen  Küstenregionen  vernichtet  werden,  obwohl erhebliche  wissenschaftliche  als  auch rechtliche  Bedenken  gegen  das Angelverbot vorliegen? 

Wurden  vom  BMUB  alle  denkbaren Alternativen geprüft? *
Diese  Frage  beantworten  inzwischen nicht  nur  die  Mitglieder  der  Allianz gegen  das  Angelverbot  mit  Nein, sondern  auch  die  CDU/CSU-Fraktion, der Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt  und  das  Thünen-Institut  für Ostseefischerei.  (JM)  






*Was  schreibt  das  Bundesamt  für Naturschutz zu den Natur-2000-Zielen: *
Das  Ziel  der  Ausweisung  eines  Netzes Natura  2000  ist  der  Erhalt  und  die Wiederherstellung  der  biologischen Vielfalt  in  der  Europäischen  Union, zusammen  mit  den  artenschutzrechtlichen  Bestimmungen  beider Richtlinien. 
 Darunter  wird  sowohl  die Bewahrung  als  auch  die  Wiederherstellung eines "günstigen Erhaltungszustands der natürlichen Lebensräume und  wildlebenden  Tier-  und 
Pflanzenarten von gemeinschaftlichem Interesse"  (FFH  -Richtlinie)  verstanden. 
In der Vogelschutzrichtlinie wird zudem die  Wiederherstellung  und Neuschaffung  von  Lebensstätten gefordert.  

 * Vogelschutzrichtlinie und FFH-Richtlinie 	

Eigentlich  sollte  der  Bundestag  am    1. Juni  2017  über  einen  Gesetzentwurf der Bundesregierung zur *Änderung des  Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes*  beraten. 
Gestern  wurde  bekannt,  dass  die Entscheidung verschoben wurde. Interessant  sind  hierbei  die  Änderung des § 57 Geschützte Meeresgebiete im Bereich  der  deutschen  ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone .... .  
„(1)  Die  Auswahl  von  geschützten Meeresgebieten  im  Bereich  der deutschen  ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone  und  des  Festlandsockels  erfolgt  durch  das  Bundesamt für  Naturschutz  unter  Beteiligung  der Behörden,  deren  Aufgabenbereich berührt ist, und unter Einbeziehung der Öffentlichkeit  und  mit  Zustimmung  des Bundesministeriums  für  Umwelt,  Natur-schutz,  Bau  und  Reaktorsicherheit  ....  . 
und  
„(2)  Die  Erklärung  der  Meeresgebiete zu  geschützten  Teilen  von  Natur  und Landschaft im Sinne des § 20 Absatz 2 erfolgt durch das Bundesministerium für Umwelt,  Naturschutz,  Bau  und Reaktorsicherheit im Einvernehmen mit dem  Bundesministerium  für  Wirtschaft und  Energie,  dem  Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft, dem Bundesministerium  für  Verkehr  und digitale  Infrastruktur  und  dem Bundesministerium  für  Bildung  und Forschung  durch  Rechtsverordnung, die  nicht  der  Zustimmung  des Bundesrates bedarf.“  (JM) 

Anscheinend  geht  inzwischen  auch der  Bundesregierung  der  ideologische Naturschutz  des  BMUB  und  des  BfN ohne  Rücksicht  auf  die  Interessen  der regionalen Bevölkerung zu weit. 

*Juni 2017 *

*Das  Orgateam  Anglerdemo  und  der Verband  der  Hochseeangel-  und Bäderschiff-Besitzer  planen  in  den kommenden  Sommermonaten  verschiedene  Maßnahmen,  um  die Öffentlichkeit  über  das  angekündigte Angelverbot zu informieren:* 
•  Millionen  von  Bundebürgern verbringen  ihren  Sommerurlaub  an den norddeutschen Küsten. Für die Sommermonate  wird  das Anbringen  von  großflächigen Bannern an exponierten Lagen der Küstenorte vorbereitet. 






•  Um die Kasse zu füllen, werden auf den  Angelkuttern,  in  den Angelgeschäften  sowie  bei weiteren  regionalen  Partnern „Spendenboxen“  aufgestellt  und um Zuwendungen gebeten.






•  In  Anlehnung  an  die  „Montagsdemonstrationen“  planen  die Kapitäne  der  Angelkutter regelmäßige Bootskonvois unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke. 






•  Unter  dem  Markennamen  „Love the  Sea“  vertreiben  die Wassertourismus  in  Schleswig-Holstein  e.V.  (WiSH)  und  die angeschlossenen  Partner  zukünftig Flaggen, Banner und Aufkleber. Die Erlöse  gehen  zu  100%  in  die gemeinsame Kasse. 





•  und  weitere  Ideen  befinden  sich nach  Aussage  von  Lars  Wernicke vom Orgateam in der Planung. 

IMPRESSUM 
Herausgeber: Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein 
mbH EGOH   Röntgenstraße 1   23701 Eutin    
Redaktion: Jens Meyer (JM), Sandra Belka (SB), Lars 
Wernicke (LW)   meyer@egoh.de


----------

